# Wave destroyer tube size help



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

montuckyhuck said:


> I'm not looking at any other tube. I'm having a really hard time deciding between the 12 and the 14 though. I'm not really interested in the slimmer 13's either. Anyone that's run both? I run mostly the Lochsa area stuff.


The 12 will be comparable in size to my 11' legends, which I do not take on multidays, but it is my Lochsa boat of choice. The 14 is like my 12.5 legend tubes, which I save for multidays and class V. 

But I have a friend running the shit out of his WD 12's, multidays (very light load), class V, and he makes it dance.

Edit: he might be on 13's, not 12's, i am not really sure but I could ask if you want.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah sure. I've seen all three on the water and the 13's slimmer tube makes it look like less of a "shit running" boat but I could be wrong. My thinking is the 12 will be more fun 80% of the time, and on smaller rivers, but the 14 would be really nice to have 20% of the time (7+')..... Decisions ?


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't discount the 13's. The smaller tube diameter and longer waterline makes for a sporty ride with a lower COG while very stable. The 21" diameter has plenty of float for the big stuff too. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I personally think the 12'er with 22" tubes has too short of a waterline for the diameter but there is a certain someone rocking the N fork and any other big water with the 12'ers regularly, I'm impressed.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Pinned said:


> Don't discount the 13's. The smaller tube diameter and longer waterline makes for a sporty ride with a lower COG while very stable. The 21" diameter has plenty of float for the big stuff too. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I personally think the 12'er with 22" tubes has too short of a waterline for the diameter but there is a certain someone rocking the N fork and any other big water with the 12'ers regularly, I'm impressed.


Is Luke on the 12's or 13's? I am not sure, but they sure are small, but it doesn't seem to matter to his boating. He sure could move those on high water Selway. Also Ted and Nick's 11' (similar length to aire 12) Legends have 22" tubes and they love them (mine are 21"). Personally for an all-around boat I still recommend larger than 21" tubes. However small tubes make a person a better boater, when things get big.  

ToddHiggins from Billings also has a couple of different sizes, I think his username is THiggins or something like that.

You can also talk to Aire about custom sizes, they have been known to add an inch in diameter on some boats.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Is Luke on the 12's or 13's? I am not sure, but they sure are small, but it doesn't seem to matter to his boating. He sure could move those on high water Selway. Also Ted and Nick's 11' (similar length to aire 12) Legends have 22" tubes and they love them (mine are 21"). Personally for an all-around boat I still recommend larger than 21" tubes. However small tubes make a person a better boater, when things get big.
> 
> ToddHiggins from Billings also has a couple of different sizes, I think his username is THiggins or something like that.
> 
> You can also talk to Aire about custom sizes, they have been known to add an inch in diameter on some boats.


Luke's tubes were 12' and I think the new ones are as well. 

Lots of the best old man catboaters around the NW ran (still run) the maravia 12x20's. They never complained about their lack of diameter. (inset innuendo here). It is a tough balance to achieve where you have enough flotation for the big stuff but still sit in the water enough to track well. 

Im with Laura that the 11'x21" sotar is about perfect.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, the sotars are out for me. They look great though.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

montuckyhuck said:


> Yeah, the sotars are out for me. They look great though.


Charlie the solution is simple. Get both the 12 and 14's and one frame. But for God's sakes don't get an nrs frame for a play cat!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, that is the obvious solution. I'm going to get the $100 drop bars for my NRS until I can swing a fancy frame! ?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

montuckyhuck said:


> Yeah, that is the obvious solution. I'm going to get the $100 drop bars for my NRS until I can swing a fancy frame! ?


Oh yes, easy use of the raft frame for now. But it makes a HUGE performance difference, weight and width. Pull back!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Laura, we are re- attempting whitesands this weekend if you're not doing anything. We spent 5 hours getting Adams trailer off the mountain and didn't touch water.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

montuckyhuck said:


> Laura, we are re- attempting whitesands this weekend if you're not doing anything. We spent 5 hours getting Adams trailer off the mountain and didn't touch water.


Ooof, tell me more! Sounds like a good story....or a bad day. Next campfire, K? 4th of july?

My pop is going to be visiting this weekend, so we may do a Saturday Lochsa run so he can shoot photos at the falls. Otherwise we'll just putter around the home base.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Not too much of a story, his wheel just fell off on the way to the put in.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

The 14' is plenty small enough. Are you boating other creeks that requires a 12'?


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I mean yeah. I would like to do that. Really I want two cats. It's just not in the cards for a while.


----------

